# العريس :موسوعة كاملة (موضوع متجدد)



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

كل مشاركات الموضوع 
من قرائاتى على النت 
من مئات المواقع 
اخترت لكم 


كل 
ما يخص 

العريس 

اناقتة 
صحتة 
كل مستلزمات العريس لحفل الاكليل 

*الف  مبروك لعريسنا الغالى *






تابعوا لو حبيتم 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*من تجميعى من النت* 



:download:





*1- البـــــــدل 



























































































:download:*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*ندخل بعد كده على مجموعه من القمصان حاجه بجد اخر شياكة

*

*2- القمصــــــــــان































































*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

3- الكرافت




































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

4- اكسسوارات للبدل










































































































































































​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*5- الاحذيــــــة



























































































*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*6- الســــــــاعــــــــــــــات
*





*





ساعات رجاليه




ساعات رجاليه 2010

*

*




ساعه رجاليه ماركه




ساعه سبورت رجاليه


















*


​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

7- البرفنــــات 





























































.







اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.













اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.













اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.














اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.













اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.













اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.













اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.













اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.













اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.







​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*ايه اللى ناقص ايه نقول شويه شربات ماشى



























































*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

9- مجموعه من البيجامات الرجالى

















































​




































​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*10- قصــــــــــات الشعر*




*



















*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

11- نظارات شمسية
















































































​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

للموسوعة بقية 

لو 

حبيتم 

تتابعوا 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

قبل العرس باسبوع:

لاتحلق ابدا لمدة اسبوع كامل ،



 علق ثيابك في بيتك ،

 ثوب العرس والبشت جاهزين ، ادواتك الشخصيه كامله وجاهزه ، فرشاه اسنان ، ماكينه الحلاقه ، عطوراتك ، ملابسك الخاصه ، بيجاما ، روب نوم فوق البجاما  . 


نظف وجهك بالبخارقبل اسبوع من العرس ( علشان مايطلع وجهك منفخ في العرس) ، حجز موعد عند الحلاق علشان حلاقه ومساج و الخ الخ الخ 


 

يوم العرس: 

 


خذ كفايتك من النوم ، بعد ماتقوم خذلك دوش دافي 


 
روق بالك وعقلك ، وفكر في افكار حلوه ورايقه علشان ينعكس الروقان على وجهك ، (يعني لا تروح العرس وانت مكشر او مرتبك او او او.). 



تغدى كويس لا تطيح علينا في العرس وتفشلنا 
عشاء مافي ،

 لاتحلم انك تاكل في الليل علشان تكون خفيف ياخفيف 


روح موعدك للحلاق وخليه يسويلك حلاقه معتبره ومساج علشان يروح أي ضغط عصبي وريلاكس .



وهذه لفته على البيعه بانواع العطور الرجاليه الحلوه: 

هافن 
هريريرا 
كارتييه 
شانيل 
بوشيرون 
س ت ديبون 


روح الحين لعرسك بدري مو تحسب نفسك معزوم
وتروح متاخر 

لحظه الدخول لصاله النساء للقاء العروس:

صلى الى الله ،

 ارسم ابتسامه حلوه ،


 وجه عيونك لعروستك اللي قاعده في الكوشه  



اما اذا كنتوا ماشيين سوا: 

امسك يدها بشويش مو تضغط عليها كنك خايف وماسك ايد امك 


ترا العروس في هذيك اللحظه محتاجه كثير للحنان والاطمئنان يعني حسسها بالامان بمسكه يدك .
بس خلاص نادوا الناس للعشاء وكل واحد يروح بيته 
قلنا خلاص وش منتظرين؟؟ 



ومباركين عرس الاثنين ، لا لا لا لحظه لاتروحون ، ياخي خليك رومنسي شوي وشيلها قبل لاتدخلون الغرفه ، خللي دمك خفيف شوي علشان تشيل الحواجز بينكم ويروح الاحراج والخوف. 

ودمتم سالمين



:download:

من قرائاتى على النت 

مع 

تعديل


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2010)

_*حلوووووووووووووو  اوى ممكن ناخد من كل حاجة حاجة ونروح بكرة نتجوز*_
_*ايه رايك ؟*_
*شكرا*
*على موضوعيك الجميل دا*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*حلوووووووووووووو اوى ممكن ناخد من كل حاجة حاجة ونروح بكرة نتجوز*_
> 
> _*ايه رايك ؟*_
> *شكرا*
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

بنات المنتدى هنا كلهم قمامير 
شد حيلك انت بس ونقى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

للموسوعة بقية 

لو 

حبيتم 

تتابعوا 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

واشنطن: أكدت دراسة حديثة أن فرص الرجال في الموت المبكر تنخفض بمقدار الخمس إذا كانت العروس أصغر سنا بما بين 15 و17 عاماً، حيث يتضائل خطر الوفاة قبل الأوان بنسبة 11% إذا تزوج الرجل امرأة أصغر بسبع إلى تسع سنوات.



وأشار الباحثون إلى أن الرجال الذين يتزوجون نساء أكبر سنا أكثر عرضة للوفاة المبكرة، مؤكدين أن النساء لا يحصلن على نفس الفوائد من الزواج بالشباب الأصغر سناً.

وأوضح الباحثون أن المتزوجات برجال أكبر أو أصغر سناً بنحو سبع وتسع سنوات تزيد نسبتهن في الموت المبكر بنسبة 20%، وتزيد النسبة إلى 30% إذا كان فارق السن قريباً من 15 و17 عاماً.

ويرى العلماء أن هذه الأرقام بالنسبة للرجال قد تكون نتيجة الانتقاء الطبيعي بأن الرجال الأصح والأنجح والأكبر سناً قادرون على جذب انتباه زوجات أصغر سناً.

يذكر أن معظم الرجال في أوروبا في المتوسط يتزوجون نساء أصغر سنا بنحو ثلاث سنوات


المصدر : http://7obe.akbarmontada.com/montada-f1/topic-t4410.htm


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*نصيحة علمية من القلب
**تجنب العشاء الدسم .. تفوز بحياة جنسية سعيدة*
*مـحـيـط ـ مــروة رزق*
*



ربطت الكثير من الدراسات بين تحسين مستوى العلاقة الحميمة بين الزوجين وممارسة الرياضة بانتظام والمحافظة على الوزن، بجانب الوقاية من الأمراض التي تؤثر على هذه العملية مثل السكري والضغط والضعف الجنسي، وجاءت هذه الدراسة لتؤكد أن العشاء الدسم يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالنعاس والنوم فور الجلوس في وضع مريح، وينصح العلماء أن يتم تناول أطعمة صحية خفيفة لابقاء الشهية الجنسية مفتوحة ويقظة.*
*وأشار خبراء التغذية باتباع حمية ذات كوليسترول ودهن منخفض بالإضافة إلى ممارسة التمارين الرياضية لرفع اللياقة البدنية للجسم وزيادة الأكسجين المتدفق إلى العضلات.*
*وينصحك الخبراء باتباع بعض النصائح الغذائية التي تساعد في الرفع من نشاطك الجنسي، لذلك ينصح بحمية قليلة الدسم ومتوازنة بحيث تعطيك شعوراً دائماً بالنشاط.*
*كما ينصحك بتناول المأكولات البحرية لأنها تتميز باحتوائها على مخزون عالي من الطاقة والمواد المغذية حيث يجب أن تتصدر قائمة أكلك، لذلك قم بتناول المأكولات البحرية كلما سنحت لك الفرصة ، فالمعروف أنها تثير الغرائز وترفع من القدرة الجنسية، وأكثر من البهارات في طعامك، خاصة أن البهار ينشط أجهزة الجسم بشكل عام ويزيد من الرغبة الجنسية أما أشهر هذه البهارات فهي الكمون والكاري.*


*المصدر : http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=262874&pg=11*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*أطعمة طبيعية لحياة صحية أفضل*​*



أفادت دراسة حديثة بأن الفراولة وما يماثلها من الفواكه الصيفية كالكرز والتوت تزيد من الشهوة الجنسية لكل من الرجال والنساء بنفس الدرجة.​​*
*وأوضح العلماء أنه بالرغم من أن هذه الفواكه لا تتمتع بالمفعول المباشر الذي يحققه عقار الفياجرا، إلا أن تناول كميات كبيرة من هذه الفواكه يمكن أن يظهر نتيجته خلال ساعات أو بضعة أيام.*
*ويعتقد العلماء أن السبب وراء انفرد الفراولة بتلك الميزة هو احتوائها على معدلات عالية من الزنك في بذورها والتي تؤكل عادة مع الحبة بعكس باقي أنواع الفواكه التي تزال بذورها قبل تناولها.*
*يذكر أن الزنك هو أكثر المغذيات المتعلقة بالجنس حيث أنه يحافظ على التيستوستيرون وهو العنصر الأساسي في إنتاج الحيوانات المنوية، كما أنه يساعد في تسريع تجهيز وتهيئة جسم المرأة لممارسة الجنس، بالإضافة إلى أن الحيوانات المنوية تحتوي في تركيبها على نسب عالية من الزنك.*
*وأثبتت الأبحاث أن الملوخية تحتوي على كميات عالية من مادة "الكاروتين" وفيتامين "أ" الذي يحسن من أداء الموصلات العصبية بالجسم.*
*وأضافت الأبحاث أن فيتامين "أ" الموجود بكثرة في الملوخية يعمل على مقاومة التجلط بالدم،  كما أن السيولة التي تحدث بالدم بعد أكل الملوخية من شأنها أن تزيد من معدل تدفق الدم بالأعضاء التناسلية، وهي نفس الطريقة التي تعتمد عليها التركيبات الكيماوية للأدوية المنشطة جنسياً.*
*وفضلاً عن كل ذلك فإن الملوخية تزيد من إفراز هرمون الذكورة "تستستيرون" وهرمون الأنوثة "بروجستيرون" اللذين تفرزهما الغدد الجنسية، ومن شأن ذلك أن يؤدي إلى زيادة الرغبة الجنسية لدى الرجال والنساء أيضاً، ولذلك تعد الملوخية منشطاً جنسياً قوياً وتغني عن الحاجة إلى اللجوء للمنشطات.*
*كما أثبتت مجموعة من الأبحاث العلمية قوة مركبات مواد زيت السمسم التي تتفوق على عقار الفياجرا لعلاج الضعف الجنسي، وأنه خال تماماً من أية مضاعفات أو أخطار صحية يمكن أن تنعكس على متعاطيه.

وأكدت الأبحاث المخبرية قدرات متعددة لزيت السمسم، فهو قادر على زيادة تصنيع مادة "بروستاسايكلين" المسؤولة عن التنشيط الجنسي لدى الذكور .*
*وفي دراسة أخري تبين أن زيت السمسم العسيري والذي يتم إنتاجه بالطرق التقليدية البسيطة يحتوي على الأحماض الدهنية مثل: حمض اللينولئيك والأولولتيك، وهي أحماض تساعد على بناء أغشية الخلايا وإنتاج مادتي "البروستجلندين" و "البروستا سايكلين"، وهما المادتان المساعدتان في علاج الضعف الجنسي. *



*المصدر :  http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=262874&pg=11*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*تمارين لصحتك الجنسية*​*



أفادت دراسة حديثة بأن التمارين الرياضية بمختلف أنواعها مهمة جداً للإنسان، سواء فيما يتعلق بحالته الصحية أو النفسية أو الذهنية، وقد تحسن أيضاً من حياته الجنسية وتجعله تنام بصورة أفضل وتساعده على التوقف عن التدخين.*
*وأشار فابيو كومانا اختصاصي التمارين الرياضية في المجلس الأمريكي للتمارين الرياضية، إلى أن التمارين الرياضية تساعد على تقليل الوزن وخفض مستوى الكوليسترول وضغط الدم، كما أنها تقلل من مخاطر أمور أخرى مثل هشاشة العظام والسكري.*
*وأوضح كومانا أن ممارسة التمارين الرياضية مرتبطة بصورة واضحة بتمتع الإنسان بحياة جنسية أفضل، ذلك لأن المستوى الصحي المتدني عموماً يؤدي إلى تدهور الوظائف الجنسية، وبالتالي فإن التمارين الرياضية وتمارين الرشاقة تساعد على الأقل على المحافظة على الحياة الجنسية إن لم تساعد على تنشيطها وجعلها أفضل.*
*وأثبتت دراسة أجرتها كلية الصحة العامة بجامعة هارفارد على عينة من 31 ألف رجل، أن مخاطر الإصابة بانخفاض في النشاط الجنسي لدى من يمارسون التمارين الرياضية أقل من مثيلاتها عن غير الرياضيين بنحو 30 في المائة.*
*وهذه الفائدة لا تقتصر على الرجل فقط بل تشمل المرأة أيضاً، إذ كشفت دراسة أجرتها جامعة كولومبيا البريطانية، أن ممارسة الرياضة لمدة 20 دقيقة تعطي مفعولاً مماثلاً، وبالتالي حياة جنسية أفضل.*


*المصدر :  http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=262874&pg=11*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*أسباب تراجع الفحولة لدى الرجال *​*​​​**السمنة*​*



وفي نفس الصدد، أفادت دراسة مصرية حديثة بأنه كلما ازداد وزن الرجل‏‏ تراجعت فحولته وأصبحت رجولته مهددة‏، حيث أن مخاطر عدم الإنجاب تزداد عند الرجال البدناء فكل عشرة كيلو جرامات زيادة في الوزن، تقلل خصوبة الرجل بنسبة‏10%.‏*
*وأشار الدكتور محمد حلمي استشاري الأمراض الجلدية والتناسلية والذكورة وعضو الأكاديمية الأمريكية للأمراض الجلدية، إلي أن زيادة الوزن تكون مرتبطة بكمية كبيرة من الخلايا الدهنية في الطبقة الثالثة من الجلد‏,‏ كما أن الطبقة الدهنية يمكن أن تحول بعض الهرمون الذكري إلي هرمون أنثوي‏ "ايستروجين‏"‏.*
*وأوضح حلمي أنه يوجد علاقة قوية بين خصوبة الرجل ووزنه‏,‏ فالرجال أصحاب الأوزان الثقيلة اقل اهتماماً بالعلاقات الجنسية من الرجال أصحاب الأوزان المعتدلة‏.*​*التقدم بالعمر*​*كما أظهرت دراسة علمية أن التقدم بالعمر لا يؤثر على قدرة المرأة فى الإنجاب فحسب، بل له تأثيره السلبى على خصوبة الرجال كذلك.*
*ووجد البحث الجديد أن نوعية السائل المنوى للرجل تتدنى مع التقدم فى السن مما يقلل من فرص الإنجاب ويزيد من إمكانية إنجاب أطفال متخلفين عقلياً.*
*وقد كشفت الأبحاث العلمية منذ القدم تأثير الساعة البيولوجية على المرأة، حيث ترتفع مخاطر الإجهاض وولادة أطفال بعاهات مثل مرض متلازمة داون بين النساء المتقدمات فى العمر.*
*وأشار بريندا أيسكنازى من كلية الصحة العامة بجامعة كاليفورنيا إلى أن الأبحاث الجديدة ذكرت أن للساعة البيولوجية تأثيرها على الرجال كذلك، إلا أن هذا التأثير مختلف، فخصوبة الرجل وقدرته على إنتاج ذرية تتمتع بالصحة تتغير تدريجياً وليس فجأة كما يحدث مع النساء.*​*المقاعد الساخنة !!!*​*كما أكدت دراسة حديثة أن المقاعد الساخنة في السيارات بصفة خاصة قد تقلل من خصوبة الرجال.*
*وأشار هربرت شبرلينج أخصائي المسالك البولية في مدينة دوسلدورف الألمانية، إلى أن الأماكن التي يتم تسخينها كهربائياً والمنتشرة في الدول الباردة تقلل من نمو الحيوانات المنوية.*
*وأضاف شبرلينج أن الحيوانات المنوية لدى السائقين الذين يقضون وقتاً طويلاً على مثل هذه المقاعد تعاني من البطء وتشوه الشكل، كما أن الأماكن الساخنة تكون أخطر على خصوبة الرجال من السراويل الضيقة التي كان يعتقد سابقاً أنها أكبر خطورة على خصوبة الرجال.*​*المنشطات الجنسية*​*



أكد متخصصون في أمراض الخصوبة والعقم أن بعض أنواع المنشطات الجنسية تؤثر سلباً على وظائف الحيوانات المنوية وربما الخصوبة لدى الذكور.*
*وحذر خبراء أمراض الذكورة والعقم بالقاهرة، من غياب ثقافة العلاج الآمن لمشاكل الضعف الجنسي، مؤكدين أن عددا من العقاقير والمنشطات الجنسية التي انتشرت مؤخراً في الدول العربية قد تسبب العنف السلوكي الشديد للرجال المسنين والشباب المقبلين على الزواج، ويزداد مفعولها في حال تعاطي بعض المضادات الحيوية، وتسبب كذلك زيادة في حجم الصدر للرجال وفي اصفرار كالسيوم الدم؛ مما يحدث تشنجات عصبية واختلالاً في ضربات القلب واحمراراً في الوجه ونقصاً في عدد الحيوانات المنوية ينتج عنها العقم بعد فترة قصيرة.*
*وأشار الدكتور حامد عبد الرحمن أستاذ أمراض الخصوبة والعقم بكلية طب القصر العيني بالقاهرة، إلى أن العائق الوحيد الذي يواجه انتشار ثقافة العلاج الآمن لمشاكل الضعف الجنسي في الوطن العربي تحديداً يتلخص في التأخر كثيراً في استشارة الطبيب المختص فيما يخص اختلال القدرة الجنسية خوفاً من كلام الناس واعتبار الرجل غير مكتمل الرجولة؛ فيلجأ إلى استعمال أدوية وعقاقير وأعشاب يصفها له بعض من ليست لهم علاقة بالطب؛ فتكون النتيجة تدهور حالته الصحية أكثر فأكثر. *




*المصدر :  http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=262874&pg=11*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

هنــد إبراهيــم 

هل تعلمين أن ثمرة الرمان تحتوي على أفضل الفيتامينات التي تقيكِ من أمراض عديدة ؟ نعم إنها حقيقة يؤكدها لكِ الأطباء موضحين أن شرب نصف كوب من عصير الرمان يومياً ‏,‏ يقي من أمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية ‏,‏ لكونه يخفض من مستوي الكولسترول الضار في الجسم ‏. 

وكذلك يرفع من مستوي الكولسترول المفيد ‏,‏ فهو يقلل أخطار الإصابة بنقص التروية القلبية بنسبة‏44% ، لذا فهو مفيد وصحي للقلب ويمنع عوامل عديدة تؤدي إلى نوبات قلبية. 

ويؤكد الأطباء أن الرمان زاخر بمركبات منع الأكسدة ، حيث وجد أنها فعالة بصورة جيدة لمنع أكسدة دهون البلازما " التي يعتقد أنها من أسباب تصلب الشرايين " كما يقلل من تكدس البروتينات الشحمية الضارة ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنّه يعالج حالات الحمى الشديدة ، والإسهال المزمن ، والصداع ، وضعف النظر .

كما أنّ بذور الرمان وسيلة لتنشيط الأعصاب ، وإزالة حالات الإرهاق ، وطرد الديدان المعوية ، وبخاصة الدودة الشريطية .

الرمان يقضي على الحموضة 

ولا تقتصر فوائد الرمان على أنه طارد للديدان ويحمي القلب فقط ، فقد أوضحت الأبحاث أنه من الفواكه المهمة التي تقضي على حرقان المعدة أو ما يطلق عليه الحموضة هذه المشكلة التي قد يعاني منها الأشخاص وتسبب لهم الكثير من الألم فبالرغم من استخدامهم للعديد من الأدوية إلا أنهم لا يستطيعون التخلص منها .

لذا ينصحكِ الأطباء بضرورة تناول مشروب الرمان الذي يساعد على التخلص من الحموضة والذي يمكن تحضيره بطريقتين :

الطريقة الأولى : 

قومي بغلي كوب من الماء ثم ضيفي ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق قشر الرمان إليها ومن ثم يشرب كالشاي مع ملاحظة كونه أكثر مرارة.

الطريقة الثانية :

ضيفي ملعقة من مسحوق قشر الرمان إلى علبة زبادي طازجة وتخلط جيداً ثم تناوليها ، وتأكدي أن هذه الوصفات سوف تخلصك تماماً من حموضة المعدة المقلقة .

يعالج الضعف وينعش العلاقة 

وبالإضافة إلى فوائده العديدة أيضاً فهو يحتوي على فيتامينات ومواد مهمة جداً للرجال ، حيث كشفت دراسة أمريكية حديثة عن أن الرمان يحتوي على مواد مضادة للأكسدة تساعد في علاج العجز الجنسي عند الرجال .

ووجد الباحثون بجامعة بوسطن الأمريكية أن ذكور الأرانب التي تم إعطاؤها عصير الرمان زاد لديها تدفق الدم بأعضائها الذكرية " ، لذا فالمتزوجون يطلقون عليه تفاحة الحب .

حيث عرف عن هذا النوع من الفاكهة منذ القدم بخواصه المنشّطة للرغبة الجنسية للعلاقة الزوجية، فهو بالإضافة إلى مستوياته العالية من فيتامين C، وعنصر البوتاسيوم (الذي ينشط الدورة الدموية) ، يحتوي الرمان على شكل من أشكال هرمون الأستروجين المسمى "إسترون" Estrone، فالانخفاض في مستويات هذا الهرمون يقلل من الرغبة. 

لذا ينصح الأطباء بتناول الأطعمة الغنية به ، وضرورة حرص كل زوجة على ضمه بشكل يومي إلى طبق الفاكهة المفضل لكِ ولزوجك .




المصدر :  http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/content-147078.html


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

حذر الدكتور أشرف أبو سمرة استشاري جراحة المسالك البولية والأورام ورئيس قسم الجراحة والأورام في مدينة الملك العزيز الطبية بجدة ومستشفى الحرس الوطني السعودي الرجال من ركوب الخيل والدراجات لفترات طويلة. وقال إن ذلك من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى اعتلال في الصحة الجنسية لدي الرجال، كما حذر من تناول بعض الوصفات العشبية لعلاج الضعف الجنسي لما تشكله من خطورة على صحة الرجال وقد تؤدي إلى العقم.
موقع "سيدتي نت" التقى الدكتور أشرف للحديث عن الرياضة والصحة الجنسية وأسباب تزايد الضعف الجنسي بين الرجال.

- هل هناك علاقة بين ممارسه الرياضة والصحة الجنسية؟
تبعا لمنظمه الصحة العالمية فإنها تعرف الصحة الجنسية على أنها جزء لا يتجزأ من الصحة العامة ولا يعد الشخص متمتعا بصحة سليمة إذا كان غير راض عن صحته الجنسية. وتعتبر معظم حالات خلل الصحة الجنسية مرتبطة بأمراض عضويه مثل ارتفاع ضغط الدم والسكري وزيادة نسبه الدهون وتعد ممارسه الرياضة احد أهم العوامل التي تساعد على مقاومه مخاطر هذه الأمراض والتي يعد خلل الصحة الجنسية أهم أعراضها. وبالتالي فقد أثبتت الدراسات العلمية أن الأشخاص الذين يمارسون الرياضة بصفه منتظمة يتمتعون بصحة جنسيه أفضل كما أن ممارسه الرياضة قد تحسن من الصحة الجنسية للرجال بصفه عامه. في حين أن هناك تمارين خاصة قد ينصح بها لبعض الحالات في حاله وجود خلل في الأداء أثناء المعاشرة الزوجية. لأن هذه التمارين تساعد على تحسين الدورة الدموية بالجهاز التناسلي للرجل مما يعيد الحيوية إلى أنسجته وينعكس ذلك مباشره على الأداء بصوره ايجابية. 

- هل هناك تأثير سلبي لأنواع معينه من الرياضة على الصحة الجنسية؟
أثبتت بعض الأبحاث أن رياضه الدراجات وركوب الخيل بصفه مستمرة قد يكون لها بعض التأثير السلبي على الصحة الجنسية. يعتمد ذلك على الفترة الزمنية التي يمارس فيها الشخص هذه الرياضة، فمع تكرار الرياضة لفترة طويلة في كل مره وبصفه مستمرة تزداد احتمالات التعرض لتأثير سلبي على الصحة الجنسية. وتفسير هذا هو تعرض منطقه الجهاز التناسلي للضغط مع حدوث صدمات بتردد عالي على الجهاز التناسلي. ولكن بصفه عامه فان ممارسه الرياضة بطريقه منتظمة لفترات زمنيه منطقيه لها تأثير ايجابي على الصحة الجنسية.







- ما هو دور ادويه تحسين الأداء أثناء المعاشرة الزوجية وهل يتعارض مع ادويه علاج الأمراض العضوية الأخرى؟
ادويه تحسين الأداء أثناء المعاشرة الزوجية تم التصريح باستخدامها في عام 1998 اى منذ حوالي إحدى عشرة عاما وذلك منذ تداول عقار فياجرا في أمريكا ثم توفره بعد ذلك في 120 دوله حول العالم. ينتمي فياجرا والادويه المماثلة له إلى مجموعه تعرف بمثبطات الإنزيم الفوسفو دي ايستيريز رقم 5 والذي يتواجد في انسجه العضو الذكرى ويتسبب في تكسير المادة التي تؤدى إلى حدوث الانتصاب. يقوم عقار فياجرا بإيقاف عمل هذا الإنزيم لفترة مؤقتة مما يؤدى إلى استمرار تكون المادة التي تسبب حدوث الانتصاب، وتعمل ادويه تحسين الأداء مع معظم الرجال ودون تعارض مع ادويه علاج ارتفاع ضغط الدم أو السكري وزيادة الدهون والروماتيزم. ومع الاستخدام الواسع النطاق لادويه تحسين الأداء الجنسي ياتى عقار فياجرا كأكثر الادويه استخداما على النطاق العالمي حيث يزيد عدد المستخدمين لأكثر من 37 مليون رجل على مدار إحدى عشر عاما ليؤكد فاعليته في معظم الحالات وعدم حدوث تعود على العقار مع استخدامه لفترة طويلة مما يتيح الفرصة لاسترجاع القدرة على الأداء بكفاءة طبيعية دون استخدام الدواء في بعض الحالات وهذا يكون متاحا في حاله بداية استخدام العقار مبكرا بمجرد ظهور خلل في الأداء كما يساعد على ذلك أيضا علاج الأمراض التي تعتبر مسببه لخلل الأداء والسابق ذكرها.

- ما هي محاذير استخدام ادويه تحسين الأداء؟
هذه الادويه أثبتت على مدى السنوات الماضية أنها فعاله وآمنه ولكن يجب على الأقل استشاره طبيب المسالك البولية للمرة الأولى للتعرف على أفضل جرعه مناسبة. فعلى سبيل المثال الجرعة الفعالة لعقار سياليس وليفيترا هي 20 مجم وهى أقصى تركيز يمكن استخدامه من هذين العقارين. في حين يحظى مستخدمو عقار فياجرا بفرصه زيادة الجرعة حتى 100 ملغ بأمان بالرغم من أن الجرعة الفعالة للعقار هي 50 ملغ وتستخدم جرعه 100 ملغ. في الحالات التي تفشل فيها الجرعات الأقل وهى عادة ما تكون الحالات المزمنة والتي لم يتم علاجها، ومع درجة أمان استخدام هذه الادويه وأهميتها فان معرفه كيفية استخدام هذه الادويه للحصول على أقصى استفادة من فاعليتها بأمان ياتى من خلال استشارة طبيب المسالك البولية وأتباع تعليماته.  

- ماذا عن استخدام ما يسمى بالمستحضرات الطبيعية والأعشاب الطبية والخلطات المتواجدة على ارفف الصيدليات وعند العطارين لتحسين الأداء الجنسي والشهوة الجنسية؟
كل ما ذكر أعلاه مهما اختلفت تسميته لا ينصح باستخدامه لأنه لم يخضع لأي نوع من الأبحاث أو التجارب فلا يضمن فاعليته أو أمان استخدامه. كما أن هناك دراسات متعددة أثبتت أن هذه العقاقير بعد تحليلها مخبريا تحتوي على مستويات مختلفة من الفياجرا مطحونة و مخلوطة ضمن مكوناتها والخطر في ذلك انه لا يعرف كمية جرعة الفياجرا المتضمنة في المستحضر أو مصدر الفياجرا ودرجة أمانه مما قد يؤدي إلى مضاعفات خطيرة وللأسف أدت إلى وفاة بعض متعاطي هذه المستحضرات. وهناك بعض المستحضرات تحتوي على هرمون الذكورة مخلوطة ضمن مكوناتها وهذا خطير جدا حيث قد يؤدي إلى العقم عند بعض الرجال. 


المصدر : http://www.sayidaty.net/article-print.php?id=3872


----------



## zama (17 مايو 2010)

موضوع لذيذ أووووووووووووووى ..

فعلاً أنا بلعب رياضة بالدمبل عندى يومياً نص ساعة ، لجانب السباحة ..

أشكرك جداً جداً جداً ..


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2010)

حلو النظام دا شكلة رقيق موت هبقى اعملها انا ولو عجبته يحطها


----------



## petit chat (17 مايو 2010)

*منورة المنتدى كالعادة بمواضيعك *
*المتكاملة *
*اظن اى عريس مفيش عندة حجة كدة *

*بس هو يحضر نفسة هههههههه*

*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

للموسوعة بقية 

لو 

حبيتم 

تتابعوا 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2010)

*لو جات على البدلة اسماشييل الواحد كان اتجوز من زمان ههههههه*
*بس حلوين ذوقك حلو*


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

*أفضل طرق الحلاقة للرجال* 




*معظم الرجال يحرصون على حلاقة الذقن بشكل يومي ولكن بعضهم يواجه المشاكل بسبب ذلك**فقد تتعرض الحلاقة مع وجود حب الشباب في منطقة الذقن وقد يعاني البعض من غرز الشعر**في الجلد والبعض الآخر من الالتهاب بالبكتيرية والثاليل .
*
*
هذا وتكثر التساؤلات بين**الرجال عن أفضل طرق الحلاقة ، أهي بالشفرة أم .بالكهرباء في المنزل أم بالموس في**صالون الحلاقة ؟ وكذلك عن أفضل صابون أو معجون للحلاقة** 
**الحلاقة وحب الشباب** 
*
*
*
*إذا كنت مصاباً بحب الشباب في منطقة الذقن فلا شك في أن حلاقة الذقن أمر مزعج**لك . فحبوب الشباب تتجرح وتدمي وقد تتفتح حبوب ازوان تحت سطح الجلد نتيجة الشد**عليها مما يزيد حب الشباب سوءاً 
*
*
*
*وإليك ...بعض النصائح عزيزي الرجل **:
*
*
لا تبالغ في تنعيم الذقن** .*
*
. **تجنب الحلاقة بالموس أو في صالون الحلاقة** .*
*
**إذا كنت تستخدم الشفرة في**الحلاقة فاختر النوع الذي يمكنك معه تعديل سماكة الحلاقة أو رقتها** 
*
*
**جرب الحلاقة**بالماكينة الكهربائية التي تحلق الجلد بشكل سطحي فيقل إمكان جرح حبوب حب الشباب**وبثوره** 
*
*
. **قد يكون مفيداً التنويع في طريقة الحلاقة بحيث تحلق بالشفرة يوماً**وبالماكينة الكهربائية**
**في اليوم التالي وهكذا** .*
*
**إذا فشلت كل هذه الطرق فتطر**تختار ترك الذقن إلى أن يزول حب الشباب**. 
**ثآليل الجلد وحلاقة الذقن** 
**من أهم**أسباب تكاثر الثآليل وصعوبة علاجها في منطقة الذقن تعرضها للخدش والجرح
خلال عملية**الحلاقة** .*
*
**فالثآليل سببها فيروس ، والحلاقة تساعد على انتشار الفيروس إلى أماكن**أخرى من الذقن** 
*
*
**فإذا كنت من المصابين بثآليل الذقن فعليك باستشارة الاختصاصي**لإزالتها ، وإلا تكاثرت وصعب علاجها ، وعليك باستعمال شفرة جديدة مع كل حلاقة ،**أبتدأ بحلاقة الأجزاء السليمة من الذقن واترك المكان المصاب بالثآليل للنهاية** .. 
*

*الالتهابات البكتيرية في منطقة الذقن**
*
*
**قد تؤدي حلاقة الذقن إلى بعض الجروح**التي قد تتلوث بالجراثيم ، ويكثر حصول هذه الالتهابات إذا لم يُعن بنظافة شفرات**الحلاقة أو تمت الحلاقة بمواسٍ لم يتم تعقيمها ، ينتج عن ذلك ظهور بثور حمراء**وصفراء متقيحة لا تلبث أن تنتشر في الذقن ثم تنفقيء وتجف متخذه شكل قشور عسلية**اللون ملأن بالجراثيمهذه الحالات ينبلاجها سريعا بالمضادات الحيوية عن طريق الفم ،**وكذلك الموضيعة منها حلاقة الذقن** 
**غرز الشعر في الجلد** 
*

هذه المشكلة شائعة عندالكثيرين ولها أسباب متعددة :
*
- **وجود شعر قاس منحن أو ملتو ( غير مستقيم ) خاصة**عند السمر وفي منطقة الرقبة ، أن حلاقة هذا الشعر وتنعيم الذقن يسمحان للشعر**بالدخول في الجلد مرة أخرى فينتج عن هذا التهاب الجلد في أماكن غرز الشعر فتظهر**الحبوب الحمراء والبثور الصفراء المليئة بالتقيح (تقيح غير جرثومي ) وتصبح الحلاقة**مزعجة ومؤلمة فيقع الشخص عنها لبضعة أيام ظنا منه أنه يريح الذقن ولكنه في الواقع**يسمح بالمزيد من غرز الشعر في الجلد** . 
*
*
- **المبالغة في الحلاقة الناعمة والحلاقة**ضد اتجاه الشعرة ، فذلك يؤدي إلى قص الشعر تحت سطح الجلد فتنمو الشعرة داخل الشعر**في الجلد .
*
*
- استعمال الشفرات القديمة يستوجب مزيداً من الشد لحلق الشعر فيتم قطعه**بمنحنى حاد ، الأمر الذي يزيد من فرصة غرزه بالجلد** . 
*
*
**هؤلاء ينصح لهم بالتالي** : 
*
*
- **احلق دائماً باتجاه الشعر لا بالعكس** .*
*
- **لا تبالغ في تنعيم الذقن خاصة في**منطقة الرقبة** .*
*
- **استعمل شفرة حادة** .*
*
- **احلق يومياً برفق دون المبالغة بتنعيم**الذقن** .*
*
- **قد يكون من المفيد إزالة الشعر كيميائياً بدلاً من إزالته ميكانيكياً**بواسطة الشفرة ، لكن الكثيرين من الرجال لا يتقبلون ذلك ، ناهيك عن الالتهابات**الموضوعية التي قد تحدث نتيجة استعمال مزيلات الشعر على الذقن 

إذا كنت تنوي**استعمال مزيل الشعر فعليك باتباع تعليمات الشركة المصنعة بعد استعمال المزيل عليك**بكمادات الماء الدافئ قبل غسل الذقن بالماء والصابون ، أما بنسبة لنوع مزيل الشعر**فإن المحتوي على مادة ثايوغليكوليت هو الأقل إثارة للجلد** . 
*
*
*
*- **في بعض الحالات قد**يفيد استعمال بعض المراهم المحتوية على الكورتيزون أو حامض الرتينويك** . 
*
*
- **في **حالات المستعصية ننصح بحرق الشعر كهربائياً بحيث يتوقف نموها تماماً*

*

**الحلاقة**بالماكينة الكهربائية**
*
*
**الحلاقة بالماكينة الكهربائية تقطع الشعر بعيداً عن سطح**الجلد فتكون الذقن أقل نعومة من تلك المحلوقة بالشفرة ، ولكن لهذا السبب بالذات قد**يكون من المفضل استعمال الماكينة الكهربائية في بعض الحالات مثل حب الشباب والثآليل**وغرز الشعر في الجلد** .*
*
**وهذا وتختلف الحلاقة بالماكينة الكهربائية عنها بالشفرة**لكونها تتطلب أن يكون شعر الذقن جافا تماماُ ، لذا فأنا استعمال بعض السوائل الخاصة**قبل الخلاقة بهدف إزالة العرق والزيوت من على سطح جلد الذقن ، قد تكون ضرورياً ،**هذا السوائل القابضة للجلد تصلب الشعر تبرزه ليكون جاهزاً 
*


*الحلاقة بالشفرة**
*
*
**على عكس الحلاقة بالماكينة الكهربائية فأن الشعر يجب أن يكون ناعماً مشبعاً**بالماء كي تسهل إزالته بالشفرة بأقل إثارة ممكنة لجلد الذقن ، لذلك من المفيد غسل**الوجه جيداً بالماء الفاتر قبل استعمال صابون أو معجون الحلاقة ومن ثم انتظار**دقيقتين أو ثلاث كي يتاح للماء ومعجون الحلاقة ترطيب الشعر فتسهل حلاقته** .*
*
**صابون**أو معجون الحلاقة**
*
*
**كما سبق وذكرنا فأن الهدف الرئيسي من استعمال صابون أو معجون**الحلاقة هو العمل على ترطيب شعر الذقن وتنعيمه كي تسهل حلاقته ، فإذا كان الشعر**جافاً قاسياً تطلب الشدّ عليه لقطعه مما يثير الجلد** .*
*
**هناك أنواع عديدة من**مستحضرات الحلاقة متوفرة على شكل صابون أو كريم يرغي بالفرشاة أو مرهم لا يتطلب أي**فرشاة أو رشاش رغوي ، أن اختيارك لأحد المستحضرات يعتمد على نوعية جلدك** : 
*
*
**إذا**كان جلدك من النوع الجاف** …*
*
**فعليك باستعمال كريمات الحلاقة التي لا تحتاج إلى**فرشاة** Brushless Shaving Creams **لأن هذه الكريمات مشبعة بالزيوت وتحتوي على القليل**من المواد الصابونية ولذا فأنها لا تزيد جفاف جلدك . وعليك تجنب استعمال ما بعد**الحلاقة** Aftershave Lotion **الذي يجفف الجلد ، واستعض عنه باستعمال كريم مرطب للبشرة**بعد الحلاقة*

*
**إذا كان جلدك دهنياً** :*
*
**فيفضل استعمال رشاش رغوي** Foam **أو كريم**الحلاقة الذي يحتاج للفرشاة لإحداث الرغوة فيهي تحتوي على مواد صابونية تزيل الزيوت**عن سطح جلدك بفعالية أكبر من الكريمات التي لا تحتاج إلى فرشاة** ..
*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

خاص الرجل - محمد أبراهيم 





*1- نظارات Fossil Aviator ’August’* 
هذا النوع من النظارات هو المناسب لأي شخص و هو يوفر حماية للعين بنسبة 100% ضد الآشعة فوق البنفسجية ولكن الأهم من ذلك أن منظرها جيد جدا للرجل.

 
*2- نظارات Oakley ’Bottle Cap’ Polarize* 
هذه النظارات الشمسية رائعة التصميم و مصنوعة من مواد خفيفة جداً كما أن العدسات البصرية تعمل على وضوح الشكل بطريقة أفضل ولكن الأهم من ذلك هو أن شكلها مستقطب

 
*3- نظارات Ray-Ban Wrap*
الشكل المستطيلي لعدسات النظارة يجعلها كبيرة على معظم أشكال الوجه، إن شكلها فقط يزيد الإطراء عليها بشدة إضافة إلى توفيرها مزيد من الحماية من آشعة الشمس وهي ميزة جيدة لك. 





 
*4- نظارات Maui Jim ’Lagoon’ Polarized*
تتميز تلك النظارات بالشكل الرقيق جدا والتصميم الرائع الملفت وهي تقوم بعمل رائع في تعزيز الألوان عند الرؤية.

 




​
 
*5- نظارات Persol ’PO2747S’*
تتميز تلك النظارات بالعدسات المريحة وانها تناسب أي وجه فلقد تم تصنيعها عام 1930 في إيطاليا، هذه النظارات الشمسية مظهرها جيد جدا وتتميز بأنها مضادة للآشعة الضارة و مريحة للنظر جداً. 




​
 
* 6- نظارات Fossil ’Trip’* 
هذه النظارات قيمة جدا و ميزتها أنها في متناول يد جميع الرجال، بل و هي ملفتة جدا. 

 







 

*7- نظارات Ray Ban Classic Aviator* 
تناسب تلك النظارات محبي الطياران جداً وتناسب الشباب بشدة.                 ​
 




​
 
*8- نظارات Oakley ’Whisker’ 
*هذا الشكل من النظارات هو الشكل النموذجي لمحبي الكلاسيكية وهي تأتي في إطارات عديدة من العدسات الملونة، توفر العدسات أيضاً حماية أكبر للعين و تسهل الرؤية، وهذه النظارات تحافظ على مظهرها لمدة طويلة.  







المصدر :

http://alrajol.net/NewsSystem/Articles/2059


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

أطعمه مفيده جداا للصحه العامه

​
​التمر 

التمر هو البلح ويعتبر من أكثر الثمار تغذية للبدن فقد ثبت أنه مقو للعضلات والأعصاب ومؤخر لمظاهر الشيخوخة، وتضاهى قيمته الغذائية بعض أنواع اللحوم والأسماك حيث يحتوى على كمية كبيرة من الفوسفور وعلى كمية عالية من الفيتامينات. 
ولكن لكى يكون التمر غذاء كاملاً ومقوياً جنسياً فقط أضف إليه اللبن وإذا أضيف إليه كذلك القرفة والحليب وإذا أديم استعماله على الريق جفف مادة الدود. 
كما أن التمر أيضاً مقو للكبد وملين للطبع ويزيد فى القدرة على المعاشرة الجنسية ولا سيما مع حب الصنوبر. 
من مميزات التمر أيضاً أنه من الثمار المهمة فى تكوين السائل المنوى عند الرجل ومغذ للأعصاب والخلايا الجنسية عند كل من المرأة والرجل. 
​
​
اللحم والبيض ​​
إن اللحم والبيض يحتويان على أفضل أنواع البروتين ويعتبران من الأغذية الهامة للبدن وخير معين للنشاط الجنسى. 
وعلى الشخص تناول ما يعادل جراماً واحداً لكل كيلوجرام من وزنه أو على الأقل ربع دجاجة وسمكة متوسطة. 
ولا مانع من تناول قدر مماثل من اللحم الأحمر كبديل فى بعض الأيام للتوازن فى الغذاء اللازم للجسد. 
​ 

 

الجرجير ​​
الجرجير من النباتات الخضراء المعروفة قديماً. والعرب أول من عرفوا الجرجير ووصفه أطباؤهم بأن شرب عصير أوراقه وأكل بذوره يقوى الجنس ومدر للبول وهاضم للطعام وملين للأمعاء، ويحتوى الجرجير على نسبة عالية من فيتامين (أ) والحديد والألياف النباتية. 
والجرجير طبقاَ لرأى الأطباء العرب يهيج الشهوة الجنسية جداً وهو يحركها ويقوى على الممارسة الجنسية. 
​ 
 

الخس​​
الخس من الخضراوات الورقية، وهو من أفضل الأغذية كمقو للقدرة الجنسية، ويسمى عند بعض الشعوب القديمة "نبات الخصوبة" . 
يحتوى الخس على فيتامين "ج" وهو فيتامين الخصوبة، حيث يفيد كثيراً فى علاج العقم عند الرجال وله أهمية كبرى فى تكوين السائل المنوى الذى تسبح فيه الحيوانات المنوية. 
أما عند النساء فهو يمنع عسر الولادة والطلق المبكر ويمنع حدوث الإجهاض ويقوى من النسل. 
​
الجزر والجنس: 
الجزر من النباتات المعروفة وهو غنى جداً بفيتامين (أ)، خاصة الجزر الأصفر منه وهذا الفيتامين يزيد من خصوبة الخلايا التناسلية الموجودة فى الحيوانات المنوية عند الرجل، كما أنه يزيد أيضاً من خصوبة الخلايا التناسلية فى البويضات عند الإناث وهذا الفيتامين يزيد من مقاومة الجسم بشكل عام. 

البقدونس​​
البقدونس من النباتات المعروفة ومن التوابل المشهورة وهو يحتوى على العديد من الفيتامينات الهامة. 
وذلك بالإضافة إلى بعض الأملاح المعدنية الهامة كالحديد والكالسيوم والماغنسيوم، إضافة إلى الزيوت الطيارة. 
زيت البقدونس يفيد أيضاً فى علاج حالات الضعف الجنسى كما يفيد فى علاج اضطرابات الدورة الشهرية عند النساء. 


العنب 

وهو من الفاكهة المحبوبة للكثير وهو من فاكهة الصيف اللذيذة والمشهورة. 
وهو منشط جنسى طبيعى حيث إنه ينقى الدم من الرواسب الضارة فيزيد من كفاءة الأعصاب فى نقل الرسائل والاستجابة للمؤثرات، بالإضافة إلى أنه يعين الشخص على الثبات النفسى والتخلص من القلق والمخاوف التى تفسد العملية الجنسية. 

البصل 

أكل البصل يحفظ الصحة ويطيل العمر، وقد ثبت أن مفعول البصل لا يبطل مهما كان البصل مشوياً أو مسلوقاً أو مقلياً وذلك بالإضافة إلى الصورة الطازجة. يحتوى البصل على زيوت طيارة ونسبة عالية من الكبريت وقد وصفه أطباء العرب القدماء بأنه مهيج للقدرة الجنسية، وماء البصل يدر الطمث وملين طبيعى. البصل يزيد الشهوة الجنسية إذا ما قطع ونقع فى الخل وله منافع صحية كثيرة على الجسد . ​

الزيتون الأخضر

الزيتون الأخضر بارد يابس وهو جيد للغذاء ومقو للمعدة ومثير للشهوة الجنسية ، أما زيت الزيتون فيستخدم فى: المحافظة على جمال البشرة وعلاج تشققات الجلد. 



حبة البركة 

تطحن حبة البركة وتخلط جيداً بزيت الزيتون و"اللبان الدكر" ويؤخذ منها لعدة أيام فهى تزيد فى الشهوة الجنسية ​ 

 

الفول السودانى ​

وهو من الأطعمة الشعبية المعروفة بكثرة، وقد عرف أن الفول يزيد المنى ويقوى الرغبة والعمل فى الممارسة الجنسية. 
الفول السودانى يحتوى على نسبة عالية ووفيرة من الألياف والبروتينات والدهون النباتية لذلك فهو مصدر غنى بالطاقة وهذه الطاقة مطلوبة فى أداء العملية الجنسية. 
​ 
 

الحمص ​​
الحمص من الأطعمة الشعبية المشهورة وقد تؤكل هذه الحبوب إما خضراء طازجة أو مسلوقة أو مطبوخة أو محمصة. 
الحمص من الأغذية المدرة للطمث عند النساء ويولد اللبن عندهم ويزيد فى الطاقة الجنسية 
​​​
القرفة 

القرفة من التوابل المعروفة والمشهورة وهى شجرة دائمة الخضرة قشورها عطرية تحتوى على زيت عطرى طيار ومنبه. 
تستخدم قشور القرفة فى عمل شراب القرفة المنشط للدورة الدموية والقوة الجنسية. 
ويفيد شراب القرفة فى حالات اضطراب الدورة الشهرية. ويدخل زيت القرفة فى صناعة بعض مستحضرات التجميل السائلة والجافة. 



التوت 

التوت كما هو معروف من الفواكه الشعبية المشهورة وهو فى متناول الجميع. 
ثمار التوت ذات قيمة غذائية كبرى ولها تأثير هرمونى ذكرى لذلك يمكن تناولها فى حالات الضعف الجنسى للرجال ولزيادة الشهوة الجنسية. 
​ 
 

طبق السلطة ​​
لعل من أكثر المأكولات التى تساعدك على زيادة القدرة الجنسية بدون زيادة فى الوزن هى طبق السلطة الخضراء، والذى يمكن أن يلعب دوراً هاماً وأساسياً فى الحياة الجنسية.. 
ويجب أن يتكون هذا الطبق من طماطم وبقدونس وجرجير، لذا يجب أن تحرص الزوجة على توفير طبق السلطة يومياً إن أمكن فى وجبتى الغداء والعشاء. 

أيضاً يجب عدم نسيان الفجل الذى يحتوى على مجموعة فيتامينات لا سيما فيتامين "هـ" الذى ثبت نجاحه فى إكمال السعادة الزوجية. 
كذلك نظراً للأثر الخطير للبقدونس من الناحية الجنسية يجب الحرص على عدم إغفاله أثناء تحضير طبق السلطة. 
ونظرًا للأثر الخطير للبقدونس فى الناحية الجنسية فإن شركات الأدوية عبأته فى علب حيث تبيعه فى الصيدليات كمقوٍ عام للناحية الجنسية. 

وبذلك فإن الجنس السليم فى الجسم السليم.. 




وقد استخدم الصينيون القدماء أعشاب الجنسة الطبية جين سينج «تعني كلمة جين سينج الصيني: جذور الإنسان» منذ آلاف السنين ليس لتحسين خصوبة الرجل فحسب وإنما لتعزيز قدراته وإطالة فترة نشاطه بالمفهومين الحياتي والجنسي. وما انفك الصينيون حتى يومنا هذا يصفون هذه الأعشاب لكافة الرجال الذين تعدت أعمارهم الأربعين. 

ولو دققنا جيدا في هذه الأعشاب لوجدنا أنها تعمل، قبل كل شيء، على تحسين مستوى التيستوستيرون في جسم الإنسان. لا غبار إذًا على مقولة: ارفع نسبة التيستوستيرون في دمك كي ترفع فاعليتك الجنسية. ولهذا فإن أفضل علاج لحالات العجز الجنسي بواسطة الأعشاب هو العلاج الذي يعتمد على النباتات التي تؤدي إلى زيادة هذا الهورمون المهم. ويستخدم الصينيون في علاجهم لحالات الاضطراب الجنسي أعشابا أخرى يطلق عليها في شمال اميركا اسم «فو ـ تي» وهي أعشاب تعمل كعقار نباتي لإطالة فترة الممارسة الجنسية. ويعتقد الصينيون القدماء بقوى جنسية خارقة لهذه النبتة فيقولون منذ القدم إن جذر نبتة فو تي عمرها 50 عاما قادرة على منح شعر الشايب سواده الأصلي وأن جذر نبتة منه عمرها 150 عاما قادرة على غرس الأسنان من جديد في فكي المسن. 

الكبد السليم مهم جدا وذو أهمية حيوية فائقة في الحفاظ على التوازن الهورموني في جسد الرجل، وإن أي مرض خطير قد يصيبه، مثل تشمع الكبد الناجم عن إدمان الكحول، يمكن أن يؤدي إلى العجز الجنسي ويصاب العديد من الذكور بالعجز الجنسي نتيجة الضرر البالغ الذي تعاني منه أكبادهم. 

إن من المؤشرات الظاهرة على انخفاض التيستوستيرون عند الرجل جراء الإفراط بالكحول هي: نمو الثديين، تقلص حاجته لحلاقة ذقنه وانخفاض نشاطه الجنسي. وتفيد هنا أعشاب مثل الشوك Thistle والشيزاندرا Shizandra في إعادة بناء الخلايا الكبدية .

وفي مقالة أخرى:
أعشاب .. لتنشيط هرمونات الذكورة 

الخس يعمل على تنشيط إفراز هرمونات الذكورة (التستوستيرون TESTOSTERONE والأندروجين ANDROGEN )، بالإضافة إلى البصل، الفلفل الأسود، الزعتر، حب العزيز، الجرجير، الجزر، اللوز، البندق، جوزة الطيب، الزعفران، الكبابة الصيني، الأقحوان، الجنسنج، القرفة، الزنجبيل، النعناع والكرفس وهذه كلها يتم تناولها عن طريق الفم. 

ومن جهة أخرى، يمكن استخدام زيت الورد، زيت الياسمين وزيت الصندل كغسول على منطقة العانة حيث إن هذه الزيوت تعمل على تنشيط هرمونات الذكورة وذلك لاحتوائها على الجلوكوسيدات ( glycosides ) في المادة العصيرية لها كما أنها تنشط خلايا الخصية وقشرة الكلية لإفراز هرمونات الذكورة. 

وقد ثبت علميًّا أن تنشيط هذه الهرمونات يتطلب تقوية كل من الجهاز العصبي المركزي – لتحفيز الغدة النخامية– والخصية، وهذا هو ما تساعد في إحداثه المواد المذكورة أعلاه بالإضافة إلى الاهتمام بالغذاء الصحي المتوازن المحتوي على البروتين -الذي يدخل في تخليق السائل المنوي والحيوانات المنوية– والكربوهيدرات والدهون والفيتامينات لذلك فأي خلل في هذه المواد قد يؤدي إلى خلل في الهرمونات الجنسية. 



مقويات جنسية 

هناك أدوية طبيعية كثيرة تُدعى أيضاً "البدائل لمعالجة الضعف الجنسي وهي تضم الأعشاب والحشائش والمأكولات البحرية أو البحريات والفواكه والخضار واللحوم والمكسرات والحشرات والبهارات والفيتامينات والمعادن والعسل.

الفيتامينات

كل الفيتامينات مهمة لصحة الإنسان عموماً ، ومجموعة فيتامينات (ب B)، وكذلك فيتامين (أ ، A) وفيتامين (س، C) وكلها جيدة، إلا أنَّ فيتامين (إي ،E ) يساعد على إنتاج هرمونات الذكورة وتجديد الخلايا.
البـهـارات
بشكل عام ، فإن الدور الرئيسي للبهارات يتمثل بكونها محـرّضة جيدة للدورة الدموية الموضعية وهذا يساعد في حالات الضعف الثانوية و من البهارات الأكثر فاعلية نذكر : الفلفل ، الزنجبيل، وجوزة الطيب.

المعـادن

المعـادن موجـودة كجـزء من المـواد الغـذائية ، وهـي كلها جـيدة للصحة العامة . لكن الزنك مهم جداً لصحة الرجل ، وإذا اختل الزنك في غذاء الطفل فإن ذلك يؤثر على مستوى قدرته ومستوى الإخصاب عنده في سن النضج . كما أنَّ قلة الزنك لدى الرجل الناضج تقلل لديه الدافع ،المـنغنيز معـدن مهـم كـذلك للإخصاب ، إضافة إلـى الأحمـاض الأمينية الأساسية Essential Fatty Acid فهي مهمة لحفظ الصحة عموماً

الـلحــوم

اللحوم مادة غذائية غنية بالبروتين (الزلال ) والأحماض الأمينية الأساسية التي تعتبر مهمة لحفظ الصحة عموماً

العســل

في العسل تركيبة غذائية خاصة ، من ضمنها مجموعة فيتامين B ، سهلة الامتصاص .وهو بتركيبته الخاصة يزيد قدرة الرجل الجنسية ، ويرفع من مستوى الإخصاب عنـده .وسمى " شهر العسل " بهذا الاسم لأن العرسان في أوروبا كانوا قبل قرون عديدة يشربون العسل طوال الشهر الذي يسبق الزواج لأجل الإخصاب . فهو منشط جنسى هام يحتوى على فيتامينات ومواد منشطة جنسياً ويسمى فيتامين الخصوبة. 

الحشرات 

يأتي " الجراد " كأول حشرة ذات سمعة طيبة في إعطاء المقدرة الجنسية والطاقة والحيوية نظراً لغناه بالبروتين وقرون بعض الحيوانات التي تطحن وتلتهم ، كما في أفريقيا ، أو تعجـن وتخـبز ، كما فـي اليابان ، لها تأثير جيد على تنشيط الطاقة أما أشهر حشرة حازت على سمعة مهمة في هذا المجال ، فهي " الذبابة الأسبانية " رغم ذلك أدت إلى موت الكثيرين

الخضـار

تأثير الخضار لا يكون مباشراً على القدرة الجنسية ، بل تعطي الخضروات فاعليتها على المدى البعيد بحيث تجعل الصحة أفضل لكن هناك بعض أنواع الخضار تعتبر أكثر تأثيراً وأكثر مباشرة في فعلها ، مثل : الزيتون ، حيث إنَّ فيه مادة كيميائية معينة تسمى
Bromocriptine لها تأثير على مركز الإخصاب في دماغ الإنسان

المكســـرات

المكسرات غنية بالحديد والزنك والمغنيزيوم والفوسفور والبوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والفيتامين E بالإضافة إلى غناها بالأحماض الأمينية وهذه المواد جيدة وتقود إلى زيادة إنتاج الهرمونات عند الرجل والمرأة . ومن أشهر المكسرات نذكر : اللوز ، الجوز ، الكاجو ، والعنجك

المآكل البحرية

تعتبر المأكولات البحرية ، بكل أنواعها ، ذات تأثير فاعل على الطاقة الجنسية عند الرجل بصورة خاصة . ويرجع ذلك إلى كمية الزلال والحامض الأميوني الذي يلعب دوراً مهماً في زيادة درجة الخصب (الإخصاب ) ، بالإضافة إلى مقدار المعادن والفيتامينات التي تحتويها البحريات . ويأتي " الكافيار " ، وهو بيض سمك الحفش ، في المرتبة الأولى على رأس لائحة المواد البحرية المقوية والمنشطة للجنس ثم يأتي في الدرجة الثانية ، بعده " المحار " الغني بمادة الزلال (البروتين ) العالية ... ويُحكىعن "كازانوفا " تناوله حوالي 50 محاراً في اليوم لأخذ الطاقة التي تساعده على المغامرات العاطفية التي اشتهر بها ويأتي " الروبيان " ليحتل المرتبة الثالثة ، في كونه محرضاً ومهيجاً جيداً وفعالاً إلا أنَّ مشكلة الروبيان هي في زيادة الكولسترول فيه ، بطبيعة الحال ، كل المأكولات البحرية جيدة وإنْ لم تكن بأهمية وفاعلية الكافيار والمحار والروبيان . بقى أنْ نقول إنَّ خلطة الأسماك الصغيرة المخللة ، والتي تعرف عند المصريين بـ " الفسيخ " وعند الإيرانيين بـ " المهيادة " هي وجبة جيدة للرجل نظراً لكثافة الزلال فيها.



الفـواكـه

تحتـوي الفواكـه على نسبة كبيرة من الفيتامينات ، أهمها وأشهرها : فيتامين A وفيتامين C وعنصر "البورون " القادرة على إعطاء الجسم صحة ونضارة لكن شهرة الفواكه جاءت لربطها بقصص وأساطير لا مجال لذكرها وأكثر فاكهة أو ثمرة لها مصداقية علمية بتأثيرها على الطاقة هي " التمر " ففي دراسة رائعة قام بها الباحث السعودي " الورثان " على مجموعة أخرى من زملائه وجـد أنَّ التمـر يحتوي على أحماض أمينيـة وسـكريات وفيتامينات ومعادن متنوعة ، وهي جميعاً مواد هامة للحفاظ على التوازن الطبيعي عند الناضجين . ومع أنْ كل التمور تحوي عنصر " البورون " بشكل كبير ، وهو عنصر أكدت الدراسات فاعليته في علاج الكثيـر مـن الأمراض ، إلا أنَّ عنصر "البورون " يؤثر على الهرمون الذكري والأنثوي معاً ، وإن كان تأثيره على هرمون الذكورة أكبر إنَّ تناول التمر يقلل الإصابة بالضعف الجنسي ، ويجعل الدافع العاطفي أقوى وخصوصاً التمر البرحي

الأعشاب

أبرز الحشائش والنباتات العشبية المساعدة على تقوية وتنشيط المقدرة الجنسية هي الفاغرة الأمريكية هي شجرة صغيرة شوكية تنمو في كندا ، وتستخدم أساساً في تخدير الآلام البدنية ، وخصوصاً آلام الأسنان ، لكنها تستعمل كذلك لمعالجة بعض حالات العجز الجنسي

الجينسينغ 

نبات صيني عرف شهرة كبيرة بوصفه النبات الأساسي الذي يحرض الطاقة الشهوانية ، وقد كذب ذلك بعض العلماء ، ولكن من الواضح أنَّ له تأثيراً جيداً على الصحة عموماً
الكورانا شجرة موجودة في غابات الأمازون الممطرة ، وثمرة الشجرة مصدر يعيد للطاقة حيويتها حسب تجربة سكان المنطقة

القصعين 

نبات يمكن زراعته في أية حديقة أو داخل المنزل ويشبه " المرمية " . تستخدم أوراقه ودهنه وبذوره ، واستخدامه المباشر يتعلق بعلاج مشاكل القدرة الجنسية عند الرجل وهو منتشر بكثرة بين الأمريكيين وعند معظم سكان العالم

الكولا

موطن هذه الشجرة الكبيرة التي تنمو فيها مكسرات الكولا ، التي تستخدم استخدامات عديدة ، هو غرب أفريقيا ، إنَّ بذور هذه الشجرة منشطة فعالة للأعصاب عموماً وبالتالي يؤدي تأثيرها إلى فوائد تتعلق بمشكلة العنة والعجز الجنسي

أزيرون الحـدائق

نبتة برية موجودة بكثرة في إيران ، تستخدم منها برعم الوردة قبل التفتح أو أوراق الورد بعد التفتح . وهذه النبتة تحتوي على هرمون عال يتم استعماله لعلاج مشاكل الضعف الجنسي

وصفات مقوية

عصير الجزر مع البيض البلدى يشرب منه كوب يوميا فإنه مقوى ومنشط
حب العروس يشرب كالشاي
السورنخان معجونا بالعسل يؤخذ كالمربى ملعقة صغيرة بعد الإفطار
السورنخان خميرة العطار قدر فنجان- مطحونة- مع 2 ملعقة كبيرة من الزنجبيل وملعقة كبيرة من الفلفل الأسود و 2 ملعقة كبيرة من الخولنجان ويخلط جميعا ويعبأ وتؤخذ قدر ملعقة صغيرة تنقع في اللبن من المساء للصباح ثم تحلى بملعقة عسل ويضاف عليها ثلاث بيضات بلدي ويشرب ذلك فإنه من المقويات.


طلع النخيل مع عسل النحل


أغذية مفردة: البقدونس، البصل، الجرجير، الجزر، الكرفس، الخس ، الخرشوف، القلقاس، الحرمل ، الحبة المرة، حبة البركة، الصندل، الزعفران، الحبهان، حب العزيز، الزنجبيل.

القرنفل يشرب منه ملعقتين على الريق مدقوقا ومضافا إلى الحليب.

الخولنجان مسحوقا ويضاف إلى لبن او حليب ويشرب على الريق.

الزنجبيل والفلفل الأسود والقرنفل والمستكة وبذر الفجل يطحن منهم أجزاء متساوية وتغمر مع عسل أبيض وتوضع على النار حتى تنضج، يؤخذ منه ملعقة صغيرة.

مغلي ورق السمسم مع بذر الكتان شربا.

يؤخذ مزيج من الحبة السوداء وزيت الزيتون واللبان الذكر.

ينقع الحمص حتى يلين ويؤكل منه، ويشرب من ماء النقع مع العسل.

اليانسون : تحتوى ثمار اليانسون على زيوت طيارة بالإضافة إلى البروتين والكربوهيدرات ، كما يؤكد أطباء العرب القدماء يهيج الجنس ويحرك الطاقة الجنسية وهو مدر للبن المرضعات ومقو للطلق عند الولادة. 
- بذر الكتان + فلفل أبيض: Linseed and white pepper يؤخذ ملئ معلقة من بذر الكتان المسحوق ومثله من الفلفل الابيض المسحوق ويمزجان ثم يضاف لهما ملعقتان من عسل النحل الطازج الابيض ويمزجون جيدا ثم تؤكل مباشرة بعد الأكل فإنه يهيج الباه.
-لبان ذكر + حبة البركة:يخلط نصف ملعقة صغيرة من حبة البركة مع معلقة كبيرة لبان ذكر من النوع النظيف الخالي من الحجر ومن النوع الكبير والفاتح اللون ثم يخلط الاثنان مع بعضهما البعض ويسحقان جيدا ثم يضاف لهما بعد اخراجه من الطاحونة ملعقة كبيرة من زيت الزيتون وملعقة كبيرة عسل ابيض ويؤخذ لعوقا بعد طعام الافطار مباشرة وهذه الجرعة تثير الشهوة عند الرجال.​ 
 

​​ :download:
من قرائاتى على النت

مع 

تعديل 

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 مايو 2010)

وذكرت صحيفة "ديلي تلجراف" البريطانية أن دراسة جديدة أصدرتها جامعة فالنسيا الأسبانية، أظهرت أن بقاء الرجل لمدة 5 دقائق فقط بمفرده مع امرأة جذابة يرفع معدل "الكورتيزول" في دمه.

وأوضحت الصحيفة أن "الكورتيزول" هو هرمون الإجهاد في الجسم، مشيرة إلى أن الجسم ينتجه في حالات الإجهاد الجسدي أو النفسي ولطالما تم ربطه بأمراض القلب.

وعمد الباحثون إلى إجراء اختبار على 84 رجلاً طلب من كل منهم الجلوس في غرفة وحل لغز "سودوكو"، فيما يتواجد في الغرفة شخصان آخران غريبان هما رجل وامرأة.

وتبين أنه عند مغادرة المرأة للغرفة وبقاء الرجلين جالسين لم ترتفع نسبة الإجهاد عند المتطوع، لكن عند تركه مع المرأة الغريبة بمفردهما سجل ارتفاع معدلات "الكورتيزول".

وقال الباحثون "بالرغم من أن بعض الرجال قد يتفادون النساء الجذابات لأنهن يعتبرن أنهن أفضل منهم، فإن ردة الفعل الهرمونية سجلت عند الغالبية".

وأوضح الباحثون أن الدراسة أظهرت أن معدلات "الكورتيزول" ترتفع بعد التواجد طوال 5 دقائق مع امرأة شابة وجذابة.

يذكر أن "الكورتيزول" له فوائد إيجابية إذا تواجد في الجسم بكميات قليلة إذ يساعد على الوعي، لكن ارتفاع معدلاته بشكل مزمن يمكن أن يسيء للجسم ويتسبب بأمراض القلب أو السكري أو ارتفاع ضغط الدم أو حتى العجز الجنسي


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

*أكبر 10 مخاطر تهدد صحة الرجل*
أكبر
الأخطار التي تهدد صحة الرجل في الغالب يمكن الوقاية منها.

سنحاول في هذا الموضوع التعرف عليها ..
هل
تعرف أكبر المخاطر التي تهدد صحة الرجل؟ ومن المدهش أنها تعتبر قليلة نسبية
والوقاية تؤتي ثمارها. 

عندما نتحدث عن الأخطار العشرة التي تهدد صحة الرجل ، والتي تم جمعها من خلال 
الإحصاءات التي قدمتها مراكز السيطرة على الأمراض والوقاية منها) وغيرها من
المنظمات الرائدة.

لمحاولة تجنبها من أجل التمتع بصحة أفضل وهي :
*

أولا :  أمراض القلب *

أمراض القلب هي من أكبر المخاطر التي تواجه صحة الرجل ويمكن تجنبها من خلال عدد من
الإجراءات الوقائية ، على سبيل المثال : 
-
الامتناع عن التدخين بكل أشكاله وكذلك التدخين السلبي (مجالسة المدخنين).
-
الأكل الصحي الغني بالخضروات والفواكه والحبوب الكاملة والألياف الطبيعية والأسماك
والحد من الأطعمة السريعة التحضير والأطعمة التي تحتوي على الدهون العالية
والصوديوم.
-
إذا كان لديك ارتفاع نسبة الكولسترول أو ارتفاع ضغط الدم إتباع توصيات طبيبك
المعالج. 
-
ممارسة النشاط البدني في روتينك اليومي من أجل الحفاظ على وزن صحي. 
-
الابتعاد عن تناول المشروبات الكحولية لأن تناول الكحوليات قد ترفع ضغط الدم.

-
إذا كنت مصابا بداء السكري ، يجب الحفاظ على نسبة السكر في الدم. 
-
التحكم في حالات الإجهاد والتخفيف منها بكل السبل وذلك بالمحافظة على أوقات الراحة
والنوم الكافية. 
*

ثانياً : السرطان *

يعتبر مرض سرطان الرئة هو السبب الرئيسي لوفيات مرض السرطان بين الرجال – وهو ناجم
في الغالب عن التدخين- وفقا لجمعية السرطان الأمريكية. 
يليه
سرطان البروستاتا وسرطان القولون والمستقيم ، وهنالك طرق عديدة للوقاية من السرطان
: 

إضافة إلى التنبيهات السابقة الخاصة بالامتناع عن التدخين والأكل الصحي وممارسة
الرياضة يجب عليك أيضا 
-
الحد من التعرض بشكل مباشر وقوي لأشعة الشمس.
-
الفحص المبكر للكشف عن السرطانات العادية . 
-
الحد من التعرض للمواد(المسرطنة) ، مثل غاز الرادون والأسبستوس ، والتلوث الإشعاعي.

*

ثالثاً : الحوادث المرورية والعرضية.*

السبب الرئيسي للحوادث المميتة بين الرجال هو الحوادث المرورية ، وفقا لمركز
السيطرة على الأمراض ولتقليل مخاطر الإصابة في الحوادث يجب عليك إتباع إرشادات
السلامة المرورية والعامة مثل :
-
ارتداء حزام الأمان. 
-
عدم تجاوز الحد الأقصى للسرعة. 
-
الامتناع عن القيادة تحت تأثير الكحول أو المخدرات أو أي مواد أخرى دخيلة على طبيعة
الإنسان. 
-
إذا كان يغالبك النوم فالأفضل أن تستريح قليلاً ولا تقود سيارتك وأنت بهذا الحال.

إضافة إلى حوادث السقوط والتسمم وغيرها من الأسباب الرئيسية عليك إتباع التعليمات
الخاصة بها مثل عدم استخدام المواد الكيماوية إلا في مناطق جيدة التهوية واستخدام
الحصير مانع التزحلق في حوض الاستحمام ، ووضع أجهزة الكشف عن أول أكسيد الكربون
بالقرب من غرف النوم بالمنزل. 
*

رابعاً : السكتة الدماغية *
لا
يمكنك السيطرة على كل مسببات السكتة الدماغية ، مثل الأسباب الوراثية ، والعمر
والعرق. ولكن يمكنك التحكم في العوامل المساهمة الأخرى. على سبيل المثال : 
-
الامتناع عن التدخين بكل أشكاله وكذلك التدخين السلبي (مجالسة المدخنين).
-
الحد من كمية الدهون المشبعة والكولسترول في نظامك الغذائي في محاولة لتجنب الدهون
غير المشبعة تماما.
-
إذا كان لديك ارتفاع نسبة الكولسترول أو ارتفاع ضغط الدم إتباع توصيات طبيبك
المعالج. 
-
ممارسة النشاط البدني في روتينك اليومي من أجل الحفاظ على وزن صحي. 
-
الابتعاد عن تناول المشروبات الكحولية لأن تناول الكحوليات قد ترفع ضغط الدم.

-
إذا كنت مصابا بداء السكري ، يجب الحفاظ على نسبة السكر في الدم. 
*

خامساً : مرض الانسداد الرئوي المزمن *
مرض
الانسداد الرئوي المزمن هو مجموعة من الأمراض الرئوية المزمنة ، بما في ذلك التهاب
الشعب الهوائية وانتفاخ الرئة وللوقاية من هذا المرض : 
-
الامتناع عن التدخين بكل أشكاله وكذلك التدخين السلبي (مجالسة المدخنين).
-
عدم التعرض للمواد الكيميائية وتلوث الهواء. 
*

سادساً : السكري من النوع الثاني *

السكري من النوع الثاني – النوع الأكثر شيوعا من داء السكري – وهو يؤثر على الطريقة
استخدام  جسمك للسكر في الدم (الجلوكوز). المضاعفات المحتملة من السكري من النوع
الثاني وتشمل أمراض القلب والعمى وتلف الأعصاب والفشل 

الكلوي. وللوقاية من مرض السكري يجب عليك أن تقوم ببعض الإجراءات الوقائية ومنها :

-
التخلص من  الوزن الزائد ، إذا كنت تعاني من السمنة المفرطة. 
-
إتباع نظام غذائي صحي غني بالفواكه والخضروات والأطعمة المنخفضة الدهون. 
-
ممارسة النشاط البدني في روتينك اليومي. 
*

سابعاً : أنفلونزا الطيور *
مرض
الأنفلونزا عموما هو عدوى فيروسية شائعة. في حين أن الكثير حالة من حالات
الأنفلونزا  العادية لا تعتبر  خطيرة بالنسبة للبالغين الأصحاء ، ولكن يمكن
لمضاعفات الأنفلونزا أن تكون قاتلة ، وخاصة لأولئك الذين لديهم ضعف في جهاز المناعة
أو الأمراض المزمنة. لتحمي نفسك من الأنفلونزا ، ويمكنك الحصول على لقاح الأنفلونزا
سنوياً. 
*

ثامناً : الانتحار *

الانتحار بين الرجال هو أحد الأخطار الكبيرة المهددة لصحة الرجل وغالبا ما يكون من
مسبباته الرئيسية حالات الاكتئاب لذا لا تتردد في استشارة طبيبك في حالات الإحساس
بأعراض الاكتئاب تجنباً لأي مخاطر محتملة.
*

تاسعاً : الفشل الكلوي*

الفشل الكلوي غالبا ما يكون من مضاعفات مرض السكري او ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 
إذا
كنت مصابا بداء السكري أو ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، اتبع بدقة تعليمات طبيبك المعالج
للتحكم في السكري وضغط الدم. 

وبالإضافة إلى ذلك : 
-
إتباع نظام غذائي صحي متوازن. 
-
الحد من كمية الملح التي تتناولها. 
-
ممارسة النشاط البدني في روتينك اليومي. 
-
التخلص من الوزن الزائد ، إذا كنت تعاني من السمنة والبدانة. 
-
تناول الأدوية على النحو المنصوص عليه. 
*

عاشراً : الزهايمر*
حتى
الآن لا توجد طريقة مؤكدة للوقاية من مرض الزهايمر ، ولكن عليك اتباع بعض الخطوات
للوقاية منها : 
-
العناية بصحة قلبك وضغط الدم.
لأن
ارتفاع ضغط الدم وأمراض القلب والسكتة الدماغية والبول السكري وارتفاع الكوليسترول
في الدم قد يزيد من مخاطر الإصابة بمرض الزهايمر. 
-
تجنب وقوع إصابات مباشرة في الرأس. يبدو أن هناك صلة بين الإصابة في الرأس والمخاطر
المستقبلية لمرض الزهايمر. 
-
الحفاظ على وزن صحي. 
-
ممارسة النشاط البدني في روتينك اليومي. 
-
الامتناع عن التدخين بكل أشكاله وكذلك التدخين السلبي (مجالسة المدخنين). 
-
الامتناع عن شرب الكحول.
-
الحفاظ على نشاطك الاجتماعي وعدم تجنب الناس. 
-
الحفاظ على اللياقة الذهنية.بممارسة التمارين العقلية ، واتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة
لتعلم أشياء جديدة.
*

المحصلة النهائية : يجب أن تأخذ المخاطر الصحية السابقة على محمل الجد رغم أنها لا
يجب أن تكون مخيفة أو مرعبة أو مسببة للذعر ولكن عليك التحول إلى أسلوب الحياة
الصحي ببساطة متناهية وذلك عن طريق  :*
*

- إتباع نظام غذائي صحي ومتوازن ، والبقاء نشاطا بدنيا ، والإقلاع عن التدخين ، و
إجراء الفحوصات الطبية الدورية واتخاذ الاحتياط في نشاطاتك اليومية.*
*

إن اعتماد هذه التدابير الوقائية سوف تزيد من فرصك في عيش حياة مديدة موفورة بالصحة
والسعادة .*



المصدر  

http://elajmd.com/index/?p=101


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل 

ونصائح راائعه جدا


ومتكامل


ومجهود رووووعه


شكرا أختنا الغاليه الرب يبارككم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موسوعه رااااااااااااااااااائعه جدا
تسلم ايدك
شكرا على الموسوعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## girgis2 (11 يونيو 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*























































































































​*

​


----------

